# Pristo Mac



## Riff (May 10, 2009)

I thought id put a photo up of my Pristo Mac, ive had her for nearly a year now and is about 9 inch, the tank is 72x18x18 with FX5.
The photo's arnt very good as the tank glass is heavily marked.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, thanks for sharing I don't think that I've ever seen one so big.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Both tank & fish lookn awesome!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

in the first pic he looks small but them bam the full tank shot









nice fish great setup welcome to piranha-fury


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

not a lot of good pics of them out there that size.

Really nice fish!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks sweet. I dont think ive seen one that big before. Usually see them under 5-6"


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish seen one at the lfs not that big only about 4" dont know to much about them are thay pretty mean


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

awesome, as you don't see many of those around


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Cool fish and nice tank. Just curious, what do you feed him?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very rare fish, indeed!...Nice Pristo-Mac you got there!...He rocks like a RATT concert!!!...


----------



## Riff (May 10, 2009)

Onkiebonkie said:


> Cool fish and nice tank. Just curious, what do you feed him?


Feeds on squid,mussel and all white fish but also takes pellets, she not bothered what she eats.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Riff (May 10, 2009)

Well this is my first attempt at a video, she is eating large floating Hikari pellets, this used to be a mixed comunity tank before i put the Pristo in there, i caught all but the ones in the video, she has had the odd 1 but she doesnt really bother with them much.


----------



## Riff (May 10, 2009)

That did not go quite as intended, try this,should play if you click on the pic.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice and rare piranha !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sweet looking setup for a fantastic looking fish







thanks for sharing


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Awesome video!...Thanks for sharing!







...What I really love about the Pristo-Mac is their see-through red tail!...Very rare and beautiful specimen!...Consider yourself very lucky and fortunate!..























P.S.
Where did you get him/her?!!...


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

havent been able to find one for sale since i got into the hobby. beautiful piranha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Well isnt she gorgeous







and what a nice home you have given her!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The nicest looking pristo mac I've seen in a while.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome Pristo, definitely the coolest I've ever seen

Here I'll embed that for ya.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

awesome clip. thanks


----------

